# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Gallery >  >  Possession ~ 19/2/08

## NeAvO

Possession
This dream starts off in London, it's looks like how the film jumper portrayed London, all dark and gloomy, black clouds everywhere and raining. The dream's point of view is looking over all these old fashioned buildings, and then zooms in to Big Ben. Except it isn't Big Ben anymore, it's a big sky scraper with lights shining upwards from the ground next to it.

The dream then goes into first person as I enter the building, it's someone's birthday inside. I go inside and notice that the building is called "Divinidian" or something along those lines, while walking around inside I see someone who seems to get alot of attention, I decide to go over to him and say happy birthday.

Next thing I know I am in some medieval town, it's all grassy and the style of buildings are like castles and wooden shacks. I then see flax on the floor and decide to make stuff with them. I pick loads out and then go to make my way to a building where the "big straightener" is, which will sort the flax out into string. As I go into the building, I have to climb down a ladder to get to the machine. When I go down the ladder, I see a fat man. He looks at me and then pushes me towards the wall, he has grabbed my shirt and is really tightening his grip on my shirt. He then goes to the machine and starts using it. I drop the flax and then quickly go to the ladder and climb it and then run out to the outside.

I then see a large group of people running towards the Templar Knights from Assassin's Creed.

 I then run up to them and shout out a man's possessed. They then follow me to the building, however instead of being a building, it has changed to a hole.

The Templars pull the man out of the hole and throw him on the ground, I then pour holy water on him, it seems to burn him and makes a sizzle sound. I then sit on the man holding him back with one arm and try to open the bible with another. I start reading the bible but can't seem to find the right page for the Lord's Prayer, I start memorising it "Our father who art in heaven, hallow be thy name" but I forget the rest. I then ask a man to find the page, I say I think it's page 100. While the man is finding pages I put holy water on my thumb and make the sign of the cross on the possessed man's forehead. The man finding the page for me tells me he has found it and gives me the bible, I look at it and find that it is not the Lord's Prayer, it is infact something about concoctions. I go to the contents page and find that the Lord's Prayer is on page 100, 1000 and 201. I quickly flick to the 100th page and read the prayer, the man then goes back to being normal and no longer possessed.

I then make my way to a pottery market and see Sylar fro Heroe's, he gives me a sinister look and says he's getting married to royalty. I tell him he shouldn't change the past but he just grins and then walks away.

----------


## Volcon

You should be a priest neavo, quoting bible pages and ridding people of demons.

----------


## Sanquis

Assassins Creed. <3
*turns around and plays in on his PS3*
 NO I DONT WANT TO GIVE YOU MONEY YOU STUPID BEGGAR! *slash* :3

----------


## ColdShock

You should be an Excorcist  :Pope: 

You'd do really well  :wink2:

----------

